# fallow deer mount



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

here is a fallow deer wall pedestal mount i just completed.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)




----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice job on the animals like always Larry. You do great work.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

thanks Gus, your fish are looking spectacular !!!


----------

